# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Sharing some of the Echinodorus variants

## alvinchan80

Hi all... Just some photos to show some of these nice Echinodorus plants which I have been keeping for awhile...

They are mostly slow growers and due to their deep colors of their leaves, they are also called 'Deep Green' in Chinese &amp; the variants which I have are the Opacus &amp; Satan species..


Echinodorus Opacus Rataj


Echinodorus Opacus Verde


Echinodorus sp Satan 'Dream 1995'


Echinodorus sp Satan 'T2000'


Echinodorus sp Satan 'Hope light' (in Chinese)

Hope you guys enjoy and feel free to share more of these pretty echinodorus plants in this thread..

----------


## deone

A very nice plant which I got from Alvin here  :Smile: 



The shrimps loves to chill out near the plant, you have to see them with your real eyes to know that they are pretty!

Anyways this is the verde

----------


## alvinchan80

Here are more photos to show of the plants with some shrimps...







Enjoy....  :Smile:

----------


## Quinn

Nice plants you have there.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Nice plants you have there.


Thanks bro Quinn..  :Smile:

----------


## Jianyuan

Test test, this is my Echinodorus Opacus Verde. Taken with phone camera, thus the image doesnt really account for the beauty of this plant.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Test test, this is my Echinodorus Opacus Verde. Taken with phone camera, thus the image doesnt really account for the beauty of this plant.


Photo too small bro... Hahahaha.. Good try though....

----------


## alvinchan80

Some more of my Echinodorus to share..

Echinodorus 'Santa Maria 2005'


Echinodorus sp Satan 'Dream 2003'

----------


## fhan

Kindly ask if these same plant as below posted?

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...614#post626614

----------


## deone

> Kindly ask if these same plant as below posted?
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...614#post626614


Those look rather big. The ones I got from bro Alvin looks something like them. Have to wait for his reply to confirm heh.
For those who wants to know more about this plant, you can check it out at this blog which i've gotten from the above bro who posted the link.
http://aquabiota.wordpress.com/
He gives a quite detail explanation on this plant.

----------


## alvinchan80

> Kindly ask if these same plant as below posted?
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...614#post626614


Hi bro fhan, its the same species but different variant... Based on Opacus 'Goncalo', that species should be quite big upon maturity.. Leaves, rate of growth, parameter, are all quite similar.. What i have are mainly the smaller variants which are more suitable for shrimp tanks or tanks that doesnt really exceed 2feet... But of cause, they are extremely slow grower with a huge network of roots... For bros who have seen or gotten these plants from me, they will know that the roots of these plants are somewhat scary long... hahahaha...




> Those look rather big. The ones I got from bro Alvin looks something like them. Have to wait for his reply to confirm heh.
> For those who wants to know more about this plant, you can check it out at this blog which i've gotten from the above bro who posted the link.
> http://aquabiota.wordpress.com/
> He gives a quite detail explanation on this plant.


Thanks bro deone for replying.. hahaha... its a different variant... when want to see my sp Satan 2003?
hahahahaha..

----------


## fhan

Nice plants bro Alvin,

This site give idea year and location they (mother plant) were collected;

http://www.rva.jp/plants/echinodorus/index.html

----------


## fhan

wow so many opacus;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2GFj...eature=related

----------


## fhan

This below earlier posted should be the Satan right?

Saturn = Satan?

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...873#post632873

----------


## alvinchan80

> This below earlier posted should be the Satan right?
> 
> Saturn = Satan?
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...873#post632873


Yes bro fhan... This should be the Satan variant from echinodorus family...

By the way, thanks for the link.. Very helpful to everyone...  :Smile:

----------


## fhan

Thank you also, 

Truly superb plants you have there,

----------


## alvinchan80

Would hope that more Echinodorus keepers share their photos whatever is the species or variants.. More to learn about these plants...

I use to have Ozelot Red... But finally decided to plant Opacus &amp; Satan instead...

----------


## alvinchan80

Here is another variants to share:

Echinodorus Opacus '2000'
(right behind is Echinodorus 'Santa Maria 2005'

----------


## barmby

oh man! who else still playing echinodorus

----------


## alvinchan80

> oh man! who else still playing echinodorus


Barmby also Echinodorus keeper?

----------


## barmby

I used to keep red flame : ) massive centre piece

----------


## alvinchan80

> I used to keep red flame : ) massive centre piece


Red flame if matured and healthy is really a very very nice centre piece... I think most echinodorus are 'centre of attraction'... 

These variants of Opacus &amp; Satan which I am keeping are nice pieces... Most importantly, they are quite low tech... So I can plant with my shrimps without worry of dosing fertilizer... Hahaha..

If there are more Echinodorus keepers, please show your nice plants...  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

echinodorus uruguayensis, i used to keep this but no luck with them. they die slowly. i saw them at teo, and they always look very nice.

----------


## alvinchan80

> echinodorus uruguayensis, i used to keep this but no luck with them. they die slowly. i saw them at teo, and they always look very nice.


Maybe I am just lucky but some plants do grow better in my tank... Moss too... 
But currently keeping hard-to-get echinodorus is my new take... Hahaha... Just like to admire the deep green of the leaves and since it's consider a low tech &amp; hardy plant, I don't need to worry about my shrimps dying...

Will try to take some close up shots f the plants...

Any Ozelot Red/Green keepers? They are the more common echinodorus locally but they grow differently in different tank... Guess its parameters, etc...

----------


## alvinchan80

Here are a few close up shots which I have taken during the weekend of the plants which I have.. Enjoy..  :Smile:

----------


## AndyPeh

Hi Alvin do you sell your Echinodorus? I cant PM yet so drop me a SMS if you are.

Andy
9one69zero901

Thank you!

----------


## alvinchan80

Long time never update my Echinodorus plants..

This species Echinodorus sp Iguazu from Argentina when I gotten end of last year, it wasn't in its best condition.. Leaves slight drooping..



Now after some good lightings.. No CO2, no fertilizer... It has grown very nicely with upright leaves and even have new leaves growing...





See the difference? 

I have a couple more Echinodorus sp Satan variants which I will post slowly.. Apologize if I will be taking a little while to show fellow hobbyist..

Happy shrimping (and planting)...

----------


## barmby

thank you for sharing these "nutrient sponge" : )

----------


## alvinchan80

> thank you for sharing these "nutrient sponge" : )


Thanks barmby...  :Smile: 

Their roots 'shows' that they are 'suckers'... Hahaha..

----------


## David

interesting and any indication how tall do they get

----------


## alvinchan80

> interesting and any indication how tall do they get


My biggest stalk is at a height of 35cm (excluding the roots) and width 25cm.. Still growing... But this is my Echinodorus sp Satan species..

For Echinodorus sp Iguazu '2009', the one I am having now about 15cm height, width about 20cm.. Still growing as well.. Haha.. But Echinodorus sp Opacus 'Verde' or 'Rataj' is small...

I think depends greatly on the conditions they kept in.. I am keeping in non-CO2 environment, no fertilizer regime..

----------


## David

Thanks for the indication.....looks like the Echino that I know now is considered 'Old-School'.....LOL!!! any idea where to get the ones you are talking about?

----------


## armageddon

need some help, can help to identify this?



thanks.

----------


## barmby

echinodorus ozelot

----------


## armageddon

> echinodorus ozelot


common in singapore?
is it easy to grow?

----------


## barmby

Common. Can be found in C328. There are a few variants with Red flame being one of them. I might be wrong. Having said that...most echinodorus species are relatively easy to grow if they are given a nutritious bottom, likewise for ozelot, yeah easy.. : )

----------


## Simon

to be exact, it is E. ozelot 'green', there is the red var., difference is in the young leaf. E. 'red flame' is one of the many hybrids.


E. 'Vesuvius at Teo

----------


## Simon

Uncle Teo intro this as a new species, its emerse, so no idea what it looked like submerse

----------


## leehyeok

Hi,

Will like to check which lfs can get these plants?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Hi,
> 
> Will like to check which lfs can get these plants?


They are not available locally.. You can pm me, I have some extra stalks...  :Smile:

----------


## armageddon

i have some hadi red paerl to sell if you want.  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

> i have some hadi red paerl to sell if you want.


Maybe you should start another thread? Getting a bit OT here.

----------


## armageddon

> Maybe you should start another thread? Getting a bit OT here.


got it. sorry.

----------


## David

....I need to find E. Hormanii Green (narrow leaf)....seems like the whole freaking market does not have this one anymore

----------

